#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-24
<Linuxfan1> Hello everyone!
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-22
<Taunus> Hello
<bberisha> can anyone send me any link learning for Unix, Linux
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-27
<hulk> hello
<hulk> so what s up with 12.04.5 ? apt-get nothing ?
<rex_> good night, morning afternoon everyonr
<sperl42> 31c3
<sperl42> #31c3-hall-6
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-12-26
<wlbi> test
<WLBI> hi
<WLBI> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-29
<JMGL> Greetings
